# what to do , just got one , who makeing me what ??



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

just got a w8 , time for some mods , I think a custom chip first .


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: what to do , just got one , who makeing me what ?? (EvoVEnto)*

wow that is awesome. How does it pull on the highway? and what is gas economy?
Thanks and Congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: what to do , just got one , who makeing me what ?? (aliengti)*

how about an experimental turbo kit? Twin-Turbo that is.
But I would wait and see what the tuners start turning out and then decide, keep the 270 horses for now.


----------



## drplastic (May 21, 2002)

*Re: what to do , just got one , who makeing me what ?? (EvoVEnto)*

I do not think a turbo/supercharger will fit as there is absolutly NO room left under the hood. ther is about an inch of space between the engine and the frame rails/wheel housings!


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: what to do , just got one , who makeing me what ?? (EvoVEnto)*

See if you can get some Oettinger-modified heads. That should be good for 20 or 30 hp. If I remember correctly, GIAC is working on a chip for the W8 that will be worth 5 to 15 hp.
With those two mods, look at around 305 hp. Add a custom supercharger setup that lies within where the stock intake manifold lives, or install a supercharger that lies on top of the stock intake manifold and deal with a custon hood with a slight "bump", and you'll be looking at close to 400 hp.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: what to do , just got one , who makeing me what ?? (EvoVEnto)*

quote:[HR][/HR]just got a w8 , time for some mods , I think a custom chip first . [HR][/HR]​Why not just leave it alone for a while.


----------



## JIVES (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: what to do , just got one , who makeing me what ?? (candyweißpassat)*

While you guys are talking about chips, I can get a chip made for my W8 for only $200. Only because I have the chip from my V6 still and if I send that back to them, they'll give me that price. They thought they can get 18hp from this since it is comparable to the Audi 4.2. This would be their first W8 to chip. What do you guys think?


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: what to do , just got one , who makeing me what ?? (JIVES)*

quote:[HR][/HR]While you guys are talking about chips, I can get a chip made for my W8 for only $200. Only because I have the chip from my V6 still and if I send that back to them, they'll give me that price. They thought they can get 18hp from this since it is comparable to the Audi 4.2. This would be their first W8 to chip. What do you guys think?[HR][/HR]​Sound like a good , plan , I know that garret has cracked the code and i'm getting one soon as it ships . But I want something big . I've talk to a few "Tuners" and I have some engine mods in motion















But ther are no exhusts , coilovers yet ...


----------



## JIVES (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: what to do , just got one , who makeing me what ?? (EvoVEnto)*

Keep us updated on any mods that are made for the W8. I know that thru time I'll mod this car. Next year I plan on a set of new wheels and tires, maybe some suspension work! I'll let you know if I do the chip or not. I'm waiting on an email from the company about when a guy I can talk to from Germany is coming to the states. This is the guy who is going to make the chip for me!


----------

